# Need LGB Tanker ID? Is it a Esso?



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

all!
I have an LGB Tanker Car in box. It doesn't say anything on the ends of the box. I know its a 4040 something...it says it on the decals/stickers. But just what is it? Is it an Esso Tanker and I don't have the decal/stickers? All I have is what's in the Pix. Pix below.
Many thanks, Ted


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The decals are the standard ones that came with all tankers. 

Unpainted and no label, maybe a "blank" that was not painted by LGB/LGBofA? They did a lot of "specials" back in the day.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes - there are a lot of special LGB 4040 type tankers, many of them done by other companies or individuals. 
The 4040 in white in the standard LGB packaging is designted as 4040W by Roth & Doggett. 
There is an entry of that on the gartenbahn Database under http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2126 

There is also a white LGB tanker with the product ID LGB 6.45408.1. But that one has no lettering on it anywhere and it came in a white "shoebox" and is relatively recent. 
It's also in the database. 

If you enter 4040* in the search field you will get a lot of 4040-type tankers (the * is a wild card), but there are also 4140 types, 4240-types etc.


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi KRS! 
Thanks so very much for this info! 
Ted


----------

